# Non RX Colored Contacts



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Where is a good site to order Non RX Colored Contacts? Came across one called FourEyez.com but they are in the UK. Not sure if it will be safe ordering from them. There prices are good.


----------



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

I order from Foureyez.com and have never had a problem.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I order my cosmetic contacts from Lens.com. They are very professional and super fast on shipping.


----------



## haunted_hallow (Sep 9, 2007)

I've ordered from uknowit.com for past 3 years without any problems..It is UK based so standard shipping to US can take up to 3 weeks.. I order month in advance to get before Halloween though.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I ordered from Demaoneyz last year on October 9th and got them pretty quickly that I recall. They were the same quality as the ones I got through my eye doc the year before at 1/4 the cost.


----------

